# I FINALLY got some good pics of Rumor...



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I LOVE this doe - but everytime I take her out to try and get pictures of her she hunkers down and won't even move! She looks miserable, and it's very unbecoming. I finally figured out this afternoon that if I back away and used zoom, she would brighten up a little and not be such a bump on a log. Silly mouse! She's looking pretty darn good for weaning a litter of six yesterday...


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh what a pretty mouse.
She is beautiful.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

awww shes lovely


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice, and for just coming off of weaning a litter, she looks really good.  I do like the tip about the photos, thanks.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'm looking forward to seeing her little does grow up from this recent litter! She'll get a nice long break and then be rebred in the hopes of producing a nice buck prospect for me =)


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

She is lovely, looks a lot like my boy and his daughters


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the second pic, looks like she is trying to figure out what your up to


----------

